

"Dell to Discontinue Our Favorite Hackintoshable Netbook, the Mini 9" - jsatok
http://gizmodo.com/5273144/dell-to-discontinue-our-favorite-hackintoshable-netbook-the-mini-9

======
SwellJoe
I guess that's why the Mini 9 was being offered for $50 with Latitude E6500s a
few weeks ago. I picked one up then, when I was buying a new big lappy.
Haven't decided whether to Hackintosh or Linux it, yet.

